# I need a help with my kind of substratum



## danielmusza (Aug 28, 2013)

I have many phapio and phragmi
But I I think I'm making a mistake with the substrate that I use
I saw in your phapio much stones
I know that some paphios live in stones in the forest
I put always chopped pine bark (50%), coal (20%), compost (20%), humus and some small stones and marble.
what do you think?
which is the recommendation?
thanks for all the contributions
Daniel


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 28, 2013)

It all depends on where you grow and how you water. Are you growing in a GH? 

You have the right idea using mixed media to help with aeration and drainage. People grow paphs in all sorts of stuff, many people tweak the mix on much they water and how heavily they do so.

I have found that phrags, as a general rule, do well with a mix composing of mostly sphagnum moss, small bark and hydroton, potted in a container sitting in a cm. of water.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2013)

The "best" media is the one that works best for you. What is "humus"?!


----------



## Trithor (Aug 28, 2013)

I assume you mean charcoal when you write coal? A good, safe, all round mix is one that holds the plant 'firm', but allows both water and air to move through it with ease. A mix consisting of bark, charcoal, stone chips and chopped moss is a safe starting point. Other additives such as calcium, perlite, composted leaf and dancing girls can come later as needed. You can adjust the mix to suit your environment and watering. Also bear in mind that some plants want a more continuous watering schedule (such as phrags) and so your potting mix needs to suit that so that it does not convert to mush in a short time (beware CHC - coconut husk, works for some, but not all!)


----------



## danielmusza (Aug 28, 2013)

*thanks for your answers*

- I have a green house (GH), in winter temperatures around 16 - 22ºC and in summer around 20 - 35ºC
- humus is the product formed by the worms 
thanks
daniel


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 28, 2013)

How are the roots doing in your mix, Daniel? They will tell you if they are happy in it or not.


----------



## danielmusza (Aug 29, 2013)

*more or less*

honestly only two years ago that I grow Paphiopedilum.
I have not much experience with this espécie.
before I grow them indoors under fluorescent lights, growth was very slow and had fewer blooms.
Now I have a greenhouse about 6 months ago.
growth is much faster now.
but as I saw that you show lots of pictures of Paphiopedilums grown stones ... I created a doubt ... I'm cultivating bad?
that is why I ask for your help.
thanks
daniel


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 29, 2013)

The mix that fits your watering schedule is what will be best for your plants. It might take some trial & error but we all go thru it. 'Stones' fits a broad range, yes there are natural stones, but there are many artificial type that work too. If you have a hydrponics stores nearby you might want to pay them a visit, one can always search the web!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 29, 2013)

I would leave out the compost and humus...otherwise, your mix sounds fine. For phrags, I'd leave out the marble and maybe add some sphagnum.


----------



## danielmusza (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for your opinions
Are very inportant for me
Daniel :clap:


----------

